# Quick Question



## nycse-r (Oct 17, 2006)

wutsup im new to this thread i wuz just wondering ive got a 06 se-r and i wanted to know were i cud get a nismo intake from cause i looked on some websites and they say 3.5se and none are specifically for the se-r, can i still use this?


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, you should be good to go with the CAI spec'ed for the SE. Not too many companies are even noting an SE-R model when it comes to parts. Thats ok tho... if you have any problems or questions, hit us up here, and we can try to hook you up with any more info that might come in handy. Ohhh, by the way, I would do the Nismo CAI... the growl at 4500 is awesome! Just a thought...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Yup, any intake for the 3.5SE will fit the SE-R. There are only a few parts that won't, like the Nismo exhaust (because of the different bumper).


----------



## nycse-r (Oct 17, 2006)

alright thanks i kind of figured that but wasnt sure because nobody really notes that it fits the se-r model like he stated....thanks for helpin me out


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah it will work.....


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I personally installed the NISMO intake on my 06 SE-R as well as the NISMO suspension and rims.....fits like a glove.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

welcome here! :fluffy: just make sure to have your NISMO installed properly ang you're good to go  goodluck!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I'm gonna be getting the Nismo intake soon, and I was wondering: Are there any "surprises" during the install? More specifically, I had to widen the hole going down behind the bumper for my SpecV, and pad the hole to avoid rubbing and rattling, so will I have to do that for this intake? Just want to make sure I have all the tools before I try to install it.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

There will be no "surprises". It fits just fine no cutting or modifying required.


----------

